# Pine Creek Race 2010...



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well it looks like fibark week is here again.. That = the Pine Creek race, shit talkin about who has the balls to compete, and who will win. So - who will win this year?

I will say that once again in 2010 the race will be flat out - dominated by the Demshitz crew. As I think back a few years when I posted about the Demshitz crew many were askin who they were. Now I feel they need no introduction!! 

Last year was a great race with 4 of Demshitz in the finals with Brian Kirk and in the end Kirk ended up with a win he has deserved for years. 

The past couple has seen Demshitz Fucilli, as well Dre, and a blond Demshitz take the #1 spot. 

Another feelin that I have - is that after a 4 or more years with out even a jackson boat/competitor in the finals that we could well see a finalist in a jackson boat. Long shot I know but maybe ...

Others to watch in 2010.. Kev, Ross, Myers, Paul from CKS, or any of the South Main crew could win. Who knows maybe a new face. I will say that Tao will not win this race....

One thing is for sure that with the flows this high the Pine Creek race will again be a great time!! 

So lets hear it - who is goin to win this year??


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I'd pick you NEK but there's no guarantee that Dustin will be in your heat to knock you out of the hole again.


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard this guy from the Roaring Fork Valley named Luke was talking some shit about this race. - About how he was going to going to smoke the next best by at least 10 seconds. 

I also heard he doesn't even have a paddle to use right now... hmm.

It will be interesting either way.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

I think Pine creek hole will when! over and over again!


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

Tao is out. I spoke to him regarding our race and he will not be around this year. I asked him to extend the same offer to match the first place prize and he declined. The boater cross format creates many unknowns.

*******, we are still looking for a few more safety boaters!!! pass along and get us help. We may need it this year.

Last year Mr. Jackson had the best qualifying time but choose to abandon the race finals to playboat in salida instead.
If he competes he is tough to beat.


----------



## Datju (Nov 5, 2007)

Rubbin is racing and playboating on gameday is lame - especially when everyone knows your son-in-bed with your daughter is going to kick yer arse in the finals anyhow.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Nathan said:


> I'd pick you NEK but there's no guarantee that Dustin will be in your heat to knock you out of the hole again.


Yea the worst part is that there is no way I would be ahead of dustin if we were racin so I would be screwed!

Also not that I want to but I cant race as I am doing the safety thing.

I was up there this am for a quick piney/numbers run and I can say that she will be at a great level for the race as the hole will be huge!


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

sick. moonpies for lunch.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Philthy said:


> Tao is out. I spoke to him regarding our race and he will not be around this year. I asked him to extend the same offer to match the first place prize and he declined. The boater cross format creates many unknowns.
> 
> *******, we are still looking for a few more safety boaters!!! pass along and get us help. We may need it this year.
> 
> ...


I will agree that mr jackson is fast but he has shown that he has shown problems when there are other boaters in his heat. Some boaters just seem to excell in the head to head race environment - while others seem to do better in the boring judged, gate, and races against the clock. 

YouTube - Eric Jackson at Pine Creek 2007

Phil I posted that I would bet Tao $500 of my own money that he could not win the Pine Creek race this year.. I get the field and he gets himself.. I will still make the bet if he shows up as I dont think he can win and feel very safe with this bet... 

Also I do hope we get a better showing from the boys in Jackson boats.. All us fans know you jackson boys will win the rodeo.. We also know that someone from pyrahna/liquid logic/wave sport will be the tops of the class in piney race.. On that note I would like to see one of demshits win the rodeo just as much as I would like to see a jackson boat in the finals of the race but I doubt either will happen.. 

Well enough shit talkin for this am.. See you all there Thursday!


----------



## Datju (Nov 5, 2007)

NEK' - Based on that video, it would seem Mr. Jackson can both compete in the creek race as well as get rodeo practice in simultaneously. I see no reason why he and the rest of the Jackson 5 shouldn't be able to complete.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Hell I would love to see the entire family compete as well as nick, clay, and stephen. That would be sweet and no doubt add to the best race that Fibark offers... 

Now back to reality and if us fans get real lucky we may - or may not see EJ in take one lap against the clock before he runs for salider... 

I know this race is not for everyone so I understand why they would only want to compete in the rodeo where they know they will win.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

someone post some great video from this year for those office bums that can't get out till the weekend.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here is the link to the Boater X registration.

http://www.fibark.net/forms/2010-Pine-Creek-Boater-X.pdf

Looks like it is $30 to race this year.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

When and where do you go to watch this carnage?


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

FIBArk Whitewater Festival : Since 1949 : Historic Downtown Salida : June 17 - 20, 2010.

Race will start around 10:00 to 10:30 for time trials. 12:30 ish start the heats of 4

You watch anywhere around the rapid but respecting the safety line that is set up.


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

Great I will def. be there.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Today is the day and with just over 1900 cfs in the ditch it will be a great level for the race.

Also all kiddin aside good luck to all the racers - here is to a safe fun race!

Good luck all see you up there..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

The 2010 Pine Creek race once again lived up to its reputation as the most burly and I would say the best kayak race in Colorado. This year it took 5 laps of hike then rally to make the finals and that = over 5 miles of paddlin and hiking during the race! Anyone who thinks this race is easy has never been anywhere near the finals.

It also looks like I have to eat a bit of crow as the number one spot went to boater from texas in a jackson boat.. I am not sure of the kids name but he ran fast clean lines all day long. So you could say he did pretty well for the only jackson boater out yesterday.

2nd went to Demshitz graham he also paddled well all day. Graham was the only Demshitz to compete due to a dislocated finger the night before the race (jared) and a huge crash on yule 2 days before - that I am sure you will all see on video one of these days (dave).. Heal up for next year boys!

3rd went to another unknown from new zeland..

4th was taken by BV/durango local Kevin Driscol but the hole made sure he was a bit behind the rest. After one year off from the race - Kev made a great run to get into the finals where the hole gave him a pretty good slap!

If you were wonderin plenty of the best boaters around were once again humbled by the hole. I would say the ride of the year went out to last years champ BK - Brian Kirk as his ride into then out of the hole without a swim was amazing to watch. Chris, Kev, and Evan as well as a few others ended up at the short end of a bootie beer... 

I would also like to send out a big thanks to Phil, Marco, Earl, Chad, Hixton, all the rest at cks,the safety boaters/crew, the state parks boys, and everyone else that I left out who makes this a great race.

Well 2010 is in the books and for any of you that could not make it up I think that Luke is going to have the video of the race ready for Sat night at Fibark. If you get the chance it will be a good one and worth a look.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Some vid of the race for you RDNECK.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCk4iMpONykhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCk4iMpONyk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp4rVniqp3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cblj0Ra7ICo


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

But who won? I'm guessing Sutton is the mystery Kiwi but the unknown Texan has us all stumped.


----------



## area80 (Jun 25, 2009)

Crow said:


> But who won? I'm guessing Sutton is the mystery Kiwi but the unknown Texan has us all stumped.


Ben Kvanli paddling a classic Hero won. He's no kid, having been around the slalom scene for years. I spoke with him yesterday and he said he was running conservative lines for the heats and decided to let it all hang out for the finals. I guess it worked!


----------



## Crow (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah yes, kinda figgered it had to be him, already talked to everybody else that coulda pulled it, he was the only one left.


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

WTG Ben,

All of us Texans down here are proud of you!!


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

way to go Ben!!

tomcat (aka...Tommy Wingard)


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I think it's hilarious that a Texan won Pine Creek Boatercross. It's like the US winning the World Cup. But, people shouldn't be too upset about losing to Ben. The guy is an excellent paddler who just made the US Whitewater Slalom Team. Way to represent and nice boat choice, Ben!


----------



## rippnskier (Jun 4, 2006)

He is from Guatamala...


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

rippnskier said:


> He is from Guatamala...


That's funny...he doesn't look like an avocado. 

Ben's about as American as any of us. I think he was simply born there....


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Another couple of notes to add..

This year there were not as many racers as there has been in the past couple of years. It has been said but two of the top 4 contenders for champ got hurt in the 48 hrs before the race and could not paddle. No doubt a entire different race happens if dave and jared can compete.. 

I look at this race a lot like a poker tourney - you have to play/paddle well and get a couple of bounces to win. In the finals Ben got a great bounce when he was pushed right of the hole as he attempted to make the left line when he was out front. Out of every paddler that got pushed right he was the only one the hole let through with out beatin them. Hey they say God likes texans right ... His run right was only one of 2 right runs of the day and both boaters were attempting to make the move left... Also props graham as he could have boofed on top of ben at the finish in order to maybe win but pulled back at the last second - and took 2nd. 

From where I sat it looked like Kirk would repeat after the early heats as he seemed to be runnin the fastest/smoothest/cleanest linest... But he was not as lucky when he was out front and got pushed right. BK showed how good of a paddler he is when he took his ride. No doubt I would have swam twice in the length of time he rode the hole.

With that said Ben put himself in a great place to win with fast lines. When given the chance he took it and brought the belt home with him to Texas.. He straight up ran fast heats and won.. 

Needless to say another great Pine Creek race with what I like to see - a actual man to man comp and not a "race" against a clock but rather a race against other paddlers...

Maybe next year he can repeat but as we have seen this is not a easy task as no one has been able to be a re-peat champ yet!

Yea what a great race - it will be fun to see what 2011 has to offer!


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

I want to thank everyone who helped put this race on. It needs a lot of logistics to hold this event legally and safety boaters are a very important aspect. Thanks to anyone who came to watch or help.

Next year published time of event will be when the boater cross heats start to keep people interested in watching. That will get more people watching the entire event.

Maybe a quad to help with shuttles. More competitors and hopefully a larger purse. With some great help from volunteers we can make this a premiere event for spectators, athletes and sponsors.

THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL WHO HELPED PUT THIS ON!! COULDN'T DO IT WITHOUT YOU.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

way to go buzzards


----------



## Buckrodgers (Feb 28, 2007)

*Suggestions*

Yeah, I love this race. This was the only event I drove up to see this year. I am always surprised I don't see more people there.

Suggestions--there is a lot of down time in this race. To keep the audience fired up, get a generator down there and have a band play during all the "in-between" stuff. That would really help with the non-boater attendance too, as they may not find watching Driscoll getting worked in the hole to be as entertaining as I do (just kiddin buddy).

Also, NB should add a beer tent up there for the event.

Finally, chicks in bikinis. Then you can change the name to the Quad B Challenge--Boatin, Beer, Bands, and Bitches.

Just sayin...


----------

